

How to land your dream job using LinkedIn - wagerlabs
http://tinyco.de/2009/03/09/how-to-land-your-dream-job-using-linkedin.html

======
gord
It reads too much like a paid advertisement for LinkedIn -

Quote -

"What follows is THE POINT of this article!

Do yourself a favor and upgrade to a premium LinkedIn BusinessPlus Account,
... "

------
wagerlabs
This is still work in progress as I haven't managed to get through to Avid. I
ran out of InMails and have to wait until the 23, when my next subscription
month starts.

I did spend most of my InMails on a second dream job that I didn't write
about. That worked out quite well, despite involving subsidiaries in different
countries. I contacted a person in one and they were kind enough to forward my
email to another person who forwarded the email, etc.

In the end, the hiring manager got in touch with me and I should be having an
interview shortly.

~~~
wagerlabs
I found out who the hiring manager is at Avid and at another company I didn't
write about. I updated my post to reflect it.

------
wagerlabs
I DO NOT work for LinkedIn or have any affiliation with them. I just think
they have picked a great business model and I've been able to take advantage
of it.

